# New York City



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from NYC :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

So cold...


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Superb images.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic photos; great city.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

very nice pictures of a fab city!   kay:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Moar:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Calatrava's work at the WTC:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Really fabulous photographs.

The bridge is immense.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from NYC :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

So many fabulous buildings......including some of the talls.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Yeah, so much architectural variety. What a city...


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Clearly says "No Standing"...


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Queensboro Bridge:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shots of incomparable NYC! My favourite is #19.3.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

What an absolutely beautiful city!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! quite interesting shots of NYC in winter - love all of them.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Deus vult edition...

Trinity Church:





St. Patrick's Cathedral:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## UrbanImpact (Jan 10, 2005)

Great pictures! A+


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The bridges; Central Park; the High Line....all wow!

Truly awesome city, but also can seem a little overwhelming......


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Times Square:





Calatrava's "Oculus"



Chelsea Market:



Grand Central:



Bryant Park on a chilly morning:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Hockey:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great and awesome updates from NYC :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks. kay:



Manhattan Municipal Building:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

I see you like your water towers too!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Decided to read up on them and now I'm kind of disgusted. :shifty:

https://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/27/nyregion/inside-citys-water-tanks-layers-of-neglect.html


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

This thread ain't over just yet...


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

WTC footprint:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from NYC once again :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

I concur.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Nothing beats these pre-WW2 skyscrapers...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from NYC, Kampflamm


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Financial district:



432 Park Avenue:



Central Park Tower:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great set! Loved those last two images from Hubris-on-Hudson.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Less hubris, more God:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

This thread has not reached its end just yet...


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't want it to end, go on a hiatus instead!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

I'll keep on digging up pictures...for days, weeks, years?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

Just went through all the pages! Stunning photography! I really love your photo style and edits, especially the close-ups and close-ups with a distant view. 

I visited NYC exactly a year ago, lovely to see familiar places well captured.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Glad to be of service


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Architecturally New York is stunning, but for me it just did not feel very welcoming. I much prefer Asia 

Good shots, though kay:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Hospitality is overrated anyway.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shots, though I only spotted God once. No matter, we all know who's Almighty in Manhattan.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice NYC updates! :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Jersey City:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Such a compelling city. Full on.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from NYC :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Some more...hope they haven't been posted yet.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some fabulous shots. Particularly like the first one ( 101). Funny how seemingly anonymous details can create such specific atmosphere.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from NYC :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great sunset shot of the Hudson Yards monstrosity!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Now for something a little different. Small town USA...in this case Hastings on Hudson:













Hudson valley:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What's that little cable car for - that runs alongside the bridge?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

That's to get you from Manhattan to Roosevelt Island: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roosevelt_Island_Tramway


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from NYC :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from NYC once again, Kampflamm :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Skyline from Roosevelt Island:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very nice pics.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------

